# Brand New Polaris 850 with Glacier Pro For Sale



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

My 2014 Sportsman XP 850 with 5' Glacier Pro plow was stolen this past Sunday night along with a lot of other stuff. My insurance will pay me the full value of the quad toward a new one as long as I buy the same model. I asked them if they'd buy me a new mower instead but they said they couldn't do that.

I rarely used the quad. 50 hours in four years. It plowed snow 2-3 times per year and then most of the time, it sat in my barn gathering dust.

So do I take the $8300 they're giving me for the quad and walk or do I get another 2018 model and have them give me $5000 more dollars to help pay for it? I plan to order the quad just like the old one and try to sell it.

Is anyone interested? Here is how it will be.

2018 Sportsman 850 SP Titanium color
https://www.sportcycles.com/default...&s=Year&d=D&vt=atv&year=2018&fr=xAllInventory
14" Ripsaw tires
2500 lb. winch
Glacier Pro plow frame
Hand warmers
Deflector for plow
Power angle
5' Plow
Extended warranty

Price for the quad quoted is $14,146.13. I am open to reasonable offers. I know this is a shot in the dark but this is certainly an unusual circumstance. Quad will be brand new to whoever purchases.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

One more thing. The plow was not on the quad which was stolen. So whoever wants this new quad can have the old plow. Its in great condition. NC doesn't get that much snow. So you'll have two plows.


----------

